# Jack



## Ty Vulpine (Jul 26, 2008)

I need help. I have an account on the "Jack" forums, but every time I try to log in, it keeps going back to the main page, and refuses to actually log me in. If anyone that's a member of the Jack forums can contact the Admin, and ask them to help me? My username there is "TyVulpine".


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Jul 27, 2008)

Nobody? Oh, well...


----------



## Draco_2k (Jul 28, 2008)

I believe stuff like this happens due to browser failure or incompatibility.

Try cleaning related cookies or opening it in another browser.


----------

